# bid proposal exclusions?



## kcsteggy (Dec 28, 2007)

I was wondering what some of you include in your bid proosal exclusions. I have some basic things in there ie. cutting, patching, dumpster. I was curious what some of you add in there I might be forgetting.
Thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Trying to think... sealing of roof penetrations, concrete and forming, insulating and fire stopping, and dumpsters fees off the top of my head.

Depends on the job, really. Things that might be excluded on one job, like saw cutting or core drilling, might be included on another.


----------



## dezwitinc (Dec 5, 2007)

Exclude:
1) Special temporary outlets for welders, AC/Heat etc.
2) From your warranty, lamps and owner furnished equipment, fixtures, etc.
3) Control wiring unless specifically stated on the drawings.
4) Starters and controls for HVAC equipment unless shown on electrical drawings.
5) Phone cabling and outlets unless they are included in your scope.
6) Permit fees (billed to the owner at cost) until they are determined by AHJ.
7) Handling of owner furnished fixtures, lamps, and special equipment. It can get pretty costly when a 40' trailer shows up in the parking lot and you have to haul them into the building.
8) Overtime labor (unless you at fault).
9) Rework of ceiling framing required for the installation of light fixtures.
Include:
1) Delivery of electrical rubbish to a central location for disposal by others.
2) One year warranty on labor and material.
3) Pemit application, taxes, insurance.

Just a few items to think about


----------

